# leraar en docent



## Rors

Hallo!

I'm starting to learn Dutch and I would like to know the difference between the word "leraar" and "docent". I have found a couple of old post about this (written in Dutch) but they are not very descriptive... Is the word "leraar" only used for Secondary School teachers? Is there any other difference or would it be wrong to use any of those words in a specific situation?

Dank je wel!


----------



## Peterdg

"Leraar" can be primary school (less often) or secondary school. "Docent" is usually used in academic circles. A "docent" teaches a course at the university but he does not (yet) have the title of "professor" or "hoogleraar" ("catedrático" en español).


----------



## Hans Molenslag

docent [NL]
docent [BE]


----------



## Peterdg

Lap, het is weer anders in Nederland!

So, for the good order, what I said in my first post is the situation as it is in Belgium.


----------



## eno2

> Van Dale online:
> *
> Leraar*
> man die onderwijs geeft in een vak van wetenschap, kunst, sport of in een vaardigheid, m.n. die door het behalen van een akte bevoegd is tot het geven van voortgezet onderwijs en daarvan zijn beroep maak
> vrouw lerares
> 
> ~docent
> 
> (1)•leraar (in de) geschiedenis=geschiedenisleraar
> 
> ook als tweede lid in samenstellingen als de volgende, waarin het eerste lid het onderwezen vak, de kunst, de sport, de vaardigheid enz. noemt: aardrijkskundeleraar, accordeonleraar, acrobatiekleraar, aerobicsleraar, aikidoleraar, algebraleraar, altvioolleraar, anatomieleraar, antropologieleraar, anw-leraar, aquarobicsleraar
> 
> ook als tweede lid in samenstellingen als de volgende, waarin het eerste lid het schooltype noemt: academieleraar, atheneumleraar, bovenbouwleraar, conservatoriumleraar, gevangenisleraar, gymnasiumleraar, havoleraar, hbs-leraar, onderbouwleraar
> 
> *Docent *
> leraar bij het hoger onderwijs, in Nederland ook bij het middelbaar onderwijs
> vrouw docente
> 
> ~leraar
> 
> ook als tweede lid in samenstellingen als de volgende, waarin het eerste lid het onderwezen vak, de kunst, de sport, de vaardigheid enz. noemt: aardrijkskundedocent, accordeondocent, acrobatiekdocent, aerobicsdocent, aikidodocent, algebradocent, altviooldocent, anatomiedocent, antropologiedocent, anw-docent, aquarobicsdocent→
> 
> ook als tweede lid in samenstellingen als de volgende, waarin het eerste lid het schooltype noemt: academiedocent, atheneumdocent, bovenbouwdocent, conservatoriumdocent, gevangenisdocent, gymnasiumdocent, havodocent, hbs-docent, onderbouwdocent



@Rors:
Hola, suerte y a divertirte con tu estudio de holandés.


At university and higher education we Flemish say *Prof. *
In secundary: *leraar. *

*docent* is barely used in Flanders


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> *docent* is barely used in Flanders


Excuse me?


----------



## eno2

As I said: I always called my Profs prof at High school & univ.
Did  that change after 1968?

As I said: teachers in secondary are called leraars in Flanders. The Dutch say docent also, as has been stated by Hans M . What I don't know, is which is most frequently used over  there, leraar or docent for secundary teachers.  The definition of Van Dale  for "leraar" and the many examples of compound words with leraar make me think that the Dutch also use leraar frequently.


----------



## Peterdg

In university there were "professors" and there were "docenten". "Docenten" were mostly assitants to the professors i.e. people who were still working on their doctorate and they were teaching the course under the supervision of the professor. (PS. I graduated in 1981)


----------



## Red Arrow

I have to agree with Eno2. Those assistants Peterdg is talking about are called "assistenten" in Leuven. Anyone who stands in front of an auditorium is called a professor. (or just 'prof')
We never use the word "docent" at all, but it does sound like a normal word. To me anyone who _doceert_ is a docent. High school teachers, assistants as well as professors.

And I haven't graduated yet.


----------



## Soren Stall

In the Netherlands (Based on my experience, maybe it is different for other people), leraar is often used at elementary school (juf and meester as well), docent at high school and prof at the university


----------



## eno2

My son in law teached as an assistent at the KUL. I'll ask how students called him. Assistent, certainly. But as they all "doceren" (teach), they are all "docenten", whether they are meesters, leraars, instructeurs, assistenten, profs, etc... No?


----------

